# Autofinesse Revive Trim Dressing



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Can this be used for the rubber seals on windows to bring them back to life and protect them? Or exterior plastics only. Cheers


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Works on either


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks R0B


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

if I was you buy some einszett gummi pflege. Works perfectly and lasts ages. Also if you have frame less doors it also helps prevent windows freezing shut during winter. Although it's summer soon so won't need to worry about that yet lol.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Yup wouldn't be without Gummi personally. Does a superb job and th bottle lasts forever


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Should work on the rubbers as the product contains silicone's it's a good all rounder trim reviver.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Cheers. Where did you buy this? I Googled and only Micks Garage sell it but they are out of stock


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Another vote for Sonax Gummi Pfleger Rubber Care from CYC £6.99 for door rubbers and Revive for external trims


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

agree gummi stick all day over revive


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

There is another one Autoglym Vinal and rubber care works great on the plastic side window frames, does give a semi professional finish buy the gummi can be used in the inside door frames, great for winter when they perish and freeze up but the uk climate will not reach that for mild perishing.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Another vote for Sonax Gummi Pfleger Rubber Care from CYC £6.99 for door rubbers and Revive for external trims


Is the Sonax the same as this?

http://www.micksgarage.com/proddetails.aspx?pid=1584628


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

looks like cleanyourcar have gummi in stock


----------



## LesBurum (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm happy with Revive. Got the wife's Fiesta trims back from grey to black. Used it on my Scirocco window seals to get rid of the water marks. Not tried any other brands but satisfied with the results from AF.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

I use the Einzett, same thing and good product


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

i got the 1 from micks garage it is superb its the original brand so yes very good stuff


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Got mine from ebay for around £5 posted about 2 years ago.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Golf tdi, Gummi Pflege is German for rubber care so either are just fine and very similar product if not the same so get either and you will be more than happy


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

It's definitely gone up in price since I bought mine.
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/251422930485?nav=SEARCH


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I was going to place an order with CYC tonight so I will chuck in the Sonax too :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Be careful when it arrives.....to open it and soak the sponge applicator you only have to pull the sponge top out slightly and to close push it back down again.
For some reason (Senior Moment) I thought you had to take out the small piece of plastic which you can see in the centre of the sponge...my bad.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

true watch it can run very quickly use it gently,i over applied it,the smell was nice but you dont need much of it


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for that. I'll be careful :thumb:


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Gummi Pflege arrived yesterday and put it on the window rubber. Brought them up brilliantly. :thumb:


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

I know revive is meant for exterior trim. But was wondering if it would work as a good hard wearing protector on the plastic back on the seats on my A3?


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Another vote for Sonax Gummi Pfleger Rubber Care from CYC £6.99 for door rubbers and Revive for external trims


I got my gummi stick from the bay mate & free delivery


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

How long does the finish of Gummi Pflege last? I've got a brand new car that I've detailed and have staining on the rubbers already, this looks like excellent stuff but does it last and does it run and end up going patchy?


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Used revive today for the first time, very impressed with it, a small amount really does go a long way.:thumb:


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Sonax gummi, great finish and lasts a while!


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

ST - Matt said:


> How long does the finish of Gummi Pflege last? I've got a brand new car that I've detailed and have staining on the rubbers already, this looks like excellent stuff but does it last and does it run and end up going patchy?


Not sure how long it lasts as I've only had it a week. 
It does run if you squeeze too hard on the bottle as more than is required will come out. However just take your time with it and cover the entire rubber. It comes in a handy bottle with a foam top that allows you to get into the tighter areas.


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

The doors seals on my 3 series coupe have hardened at the top half where the glass obviously lets the sun through.
Would gummi bring them back?


----------

